# Tohatsu 30hp Lower Unit



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've never attempted to straighten a bent shaft.
Figured if it took a shot solid enough to bend the the prop shaft,
it was probably better to replace the shaft along with the seals and bearings.

I'd be curious as to the price difference between straightening and replacing... :-?


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Check here for part numbers and get a quote for a new propeller shaft.

http://www.tohatsuoutboardparts.com/

It is likely 346-64211-6 They will respond to your request rather quickly. If you can install it yourself it will save a lot. You may have to shim a little.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Ive used admiral for some props. They do great work, not sure if the can help you but the guys are very helpful if you give them a call


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Go with a new 1, chances are you have damaged the integrity of the shaft already and any more stress could cause it break.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks, I wish these parts were easier to get. I almost feel like its faster to buy a used tohatsu on Craigslist for parts than try to work with the dealers. The good news is that I have two boats and I can still fish in the mean time.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Thanks, I wish these parts were easier to get. I almost feel like its faster to *buy a used tohatsu on Craigslist for parts *than try to work with the dealers. The good news is that I have two boats and I can still fish in the mean time.


That's what I would do!


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirk,

I have a buddy that had a prop shaft straightened up in your neck of the woods. I think it was the Yami dealer in CR. He had the same concerns and the dealer was straight up about the results. You might want to just carry it in and have them look at it. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i had mine straightend for a 40hp and it was a little more than $200. i didnt take it out like you did, so it may be a little cheaper for you.

btw, ive hit a few things/sandbars and its still straight as an arrow since the work


----------

